# Portugal's Route 66 - the N2 from Chaves to Faro



## Robina (Jan 28, 2019)

We are in Chaves about to head off down the N2 to see this route destined, apparently, to be the Route 66 of Portugal. Looking on the map it seems to disappear quite often and I have had to force the sat nav to select it by means of adding many waypoints. It is supposed to open up the neglected interior of Portugal with all its geographic, historic and gastronomic wonders. Portugal’s Route 66 on list of best places to go in 2019 - Portugal Resident

Anyone know anything about this this route? Any tips? We are heading for a port 'winery' with a campsite in Lamego tomorrow so purchases will probably be made. We should be at the other end in Faro in a few days - sooner if the weather changes to rain up here.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 28, 2019)

It's very winding, some shortcuts have been made recently..toll free. The IP4 from Braganza
 The N2 crosses the beautiful Douro River at Regua, where there's a fabulous free aire..hookup 3 Euros a night.
Lamego has another good aire. There's a spectacular religious sanctuary above the town, if you fancy an invigorating climb up 200+ steps.

Hope the weather is kind to you.


----------



## REC (Jan 28, 2019)

Stop at Tomar if it fits with the plan. Amazing views from the convento de Cristo and it's free to visit Sundays. Any Mirador signs ( brown binoculars) are worth following as they are viewpoints. Only issue if your van is large as many go up winding narrow lanes, in fact the N2 is often narrow having been replaced with main dual carriageways in many places. Have fun:dance:


----------



## witzend (Jan 28, 2019)

Portugal  Few drives in Portugal here if you fancy scenic drives


----------



## Robina (Jan 29, 2019)

witzend said:


> Portugal  Few drives in Portugal here if you fancy scenic drives


Dangerous Roads! Hmm. Thanks but maybe not quite that bold! Will probably skip any parts of the N22 that seem to be getting too heart stopping:-(


----------



## antiqueman (Jan 29, 2019)

*faro to lisboal*

Think I drove this route in a hire car once at christmas quite a few years ago, amazing experience, they take bets in the bars how many will be killed over the christmas period its a large amount. it was very busy and people overtaking appraching blind bends in the dark at speed if a truck comes they just move back into lane despite it being full of traffic and they either move out of the way onto dirt track or get hit. there were ambulances parked in many places along it.

Do not let me put anyone off its not christmas.


----------

